# Anyone used the 'Rug Doctor' carpet cleaner from B&Q



## Carmel (8 Oct 2007)

Hi,

We need to get our carpets cleaned and I saw that B&Q have a carpet cleaning machine that you can rent out, called 'Rug Doctor' I think.

Just wondering if its any good or are we as well to pay for a specialist company to come in and do it? We have cream wool carpets that have a good few stains at this stage (bedrooms, stairs and landing).

Thanks


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Oct 2007)

Sounds interesting. Don't see anything on [broken link removed]. Just wondering how much it costs to rent?


----------



## miselemeas (8 Oct 2007)

I have rented the Rug Doctor from Home Depot in the US and found it fantastic for carpets. I would imagine its similar to the one from B&Q as it has the same brand name.


----------



## paddyc (9 Oct 2007)

I am looking for a carpet cleaner to rent out for a day to clean 2 carpets too - would be interested if you find the rug doctor any good and the price


----------



## Carmel (9 Mar 2008)

Well, we hired the Rug Doctor from B&Q last weekend. 50 euro for 24 hours including the detergent and spot stain remover.

We have cream 100% wool carpets which had gotten very grubby and now they look great. There is one stain though that we haven't been able to remove so its not magic.

Uses a lot of hot water which has to refilled fairly often. There is a hand connection for use on the stairs which worked very well. Takes about 24 hours to dry. 

Overall would recommend it if you're prepared to do some graft yourself. We did 3 bedrooms, stairs and landing and still have half a bottle of the detergent left which should give some idea of how much you might need.

C


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Mar 2008)

Is it strictly for carpets or does it clean upholstery as well?

I've heard people complain that other machines like Vax leave the carpets too wet and they sometimes shrink with all the water?


----------



## Carmel (10 Mar 2008)

It says it can be used on upholstery but we only used it on carpet. 
So sorry, can't really comment on that.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Mar 2008)

Great.  Thanks for reply.


----------



## madmoe (4 Jun 2008)

Hi guys,
Can you advise if this is listed on their site or do you just go into one of their shops and ask for it? Which shop did you get it in?

Cheers,
M


----------



## Gautama (4 Jun 2008)

Lots of places like B&Q have Rug Doctor. You'll ususally find it advertised around the Customer Service desk or behind the checkouts.
I used one a few years ago, got if from Homebase.  Can't remember how much it cost but it does carpets and apholstery.
The filth of the water that results is frightening.
It works on medium or deep pile carpets and is a waste of time on really short pile carpet.

One word of warning though, only use it on old carpets.  When carpets are made the fabric is coated with a special dirt resistant substance.  This resists the dirt and keeps the carpet cleaner, for longer.  However, strong cleaners such as Rug Doctor have a tendency to removed this substance. As a result, you'll find you carpet getting dirtier faster after you've used Rug Doctor.  Not a big deal with older carpets but work keeping mind if the carpet is fairly new.


----------



## samhain (5 Jun 2008)

Do you think it would be any use for cleaning the upholstery in a car?  My seats are filthy and could do with a good clean.


----------



## pfhanlon1 (7 Oct 2011)

The protective coating on carpet will be "walked off" after a few months. The reason the carpet resoils quickly after cleaning is because the cleaning agent used has too high PH. The only way to remove bad stains from carpets is to use a high PH chemical. After cleaning the carpet should be rinsed with a neutraliser to avoid resoiling i.e. this reduces the PH of the carpet


----------



## Guns N Roses (7 Oct 2011)

We used Rug Doctor from B&Q on our carpets a couple of years ago. Results were not great. Left streaks across the carpets. Found using the attached hand tool better.


----------

